# finding an employer who will sponsor me?



## Zephira (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi
I live in Australia and was wandering if any company would be willing to sponsor me in sugarland tx, I have 3yrs experience in hotel room cleaning, 2 yrs experience with customer service and willing to learn new things.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Zephira said:


> Hi
> I live in Australia and was wandering if any company would be willing to sponsor me in sugarland tx, I have 3yrs experience in hotel room cleaning, 2 yrs experience with customer service and willing to learn new things.


Unfortunately these job skills will not bring you an employer sponsored visa even though it is relatively easy for an Australien to work in the US.


----------



## Zephira (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi 
Could anyone help me please, how easy is it for an Australian to get a working visa to work in America, i only have hotel room cleaning and customer service experience, could you please tell me what i could do and what i need to do. Thank you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Zephira said:


> Hi
> Could anyone help me please, how easy is it for an Australian to get a working visa to work in America, i only have hotel room cleaning and customer service experience, could you please tell me what i could do and what i need to do. Thank you.


There is no shortage of unskilled labor in the US 
there are no visas for such work ....the majority of employment visas
are for those holding good degrees


----------

